# 330i Performance Pkg. (A Bimmerfest Exclusive)



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

You go Jon... stand up for what's right. :thumbup:


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Jon for President!


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

Keep up the good work Jon,


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Way to go Jon! :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I am only representing their products, and I have a God-given
> (legal) right to do so... *


And I'm proud to be an American,
where at least I know I'm free,
And I won't forget
the men who died
And gave that right to me...

:thumbup:

Jon,

If it's any small consolation (ok, puny), I fully intend to give you/Franco a shot at my next Bimmer (5-series ED, S'burg delivery).

You and Mr. Cutter should be commended and exalted by BMWNA for all your good work and good will. If BMW had a couple more dealerships/GSMs like you, Lexus and Infiniti never would've gotten off the ground.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Jon, you ARE the man!:thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Jon, you rock.

Space saver spare? What is it, a 17" wheel?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Jon, you rock.
> 
> Space saver spare? What is it, a 17" wheel? *


I am assuming it's the same thing the people who order the opptional 18" wheels get.


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

Jon, you are THE MAN. :thumbup: 

You and this board helped convince me to get a BIMMER. BMWNA better be careful where it treads. If it weren't for you guys, I might be in a G35 right now... and the same applies to thousands of people who view this forum everyday.

If BMWNA gives you crap for this, I will go 
 on their A$$.


Jeff


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I am assuming it's the same thing the people who order the opptional 18" wheels get. *


Which makes sense, but still leaves me clueless. Was it a steel wheel just big enough to go around the brakes or a 17" stock wheel or some contraption designed to miss the brake and lower your car by 3 inches?


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

this IS going to be one of the finest iterations of the E46 ever because it has a decent power to weight ratio, aggressive cams plus the same weight as a 330. i'll bet it will do quite well on the track.

all i can say is: those suckers in the UK who bought the "clubsport" package must feel pretty dumb right now. all that kit was? aero bits.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Which makes sense, but still leaves me clueless. Was it a steel wheel just big enough to go around the brakes or a 17" stock wheel or some contraption designed to miss the brake and lower your car by 3 inches? *


You got me there.:eeps: I still have no idea what the hell that space saver is. I figured you might now. 

As far as the ZHP goes, I am happy I am getting it. And personally I pretty much like everything about it. The interior, the body kit, and the fact that it has mechancial upgrades that deal with getting a better feel and response, as opposed to just adding power. 235hp is much more than I ever had, and had they decided to mess with the engine more to produce more power, this package would have cost a LOT more and it would have not been worth it for me. I can't wait to read some reviews. I got my Roundel today and they said they will have a full review in the April issue.:thumbup:


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> If any BMWNA personnel should feel that it is inappropriate
> for a Authorized BMWNA Retail Center General Sales Manager
> to share product information with his friends, clients,
> ...


Jon,

Once again, thank you for providing us with the information we need to help us decide on which BMW we should buy. What BMWNA needs to realize is that you sell BMWs. Your goal is to sell more BMWs. BMWNA's goal is to sell more BMWs. They should realize this and give you a bit more freedom to promote as you see fit. It is in their best interest to let you continue doing what you are doing.

What this forum does is provides a really good sense of community. I can post a "stupid" question such as 'What's the maximum size Super Big Glup I can place in my cup holder?' and not get laughed at....much. I can read up on insanely technical data such as the drag co efficent of a 1996 M3 with light weight 18 inch RIMs and my pet dog hanging out of the passenger window. I can learn about what exciting products BMW have coming in the future. I can do all of this at my leisure. I can can do all of this without any attitude from a snobby dealer. I can do this because this forum is full of people who love their BMWs and want to let others know what big deal is about.

You are doing nothing to disparage BMW's image by posting this information on the Internet. You are selling more BMWs. You are helping other dealers sell more BMWs. Thanks for the good work... It's not your fault that BMWNA doesn't understand the Internet.

C.

BTW: I would honestly have loved to buy my first BMW from you... but you are 3000 miles away... That's hella far.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, here's what we know so far, compared to the garden variety 330 and the old M3/4:

330i
Power/Torque
225 @ 5900
214 @ 3500

Gear Ratios
4.21
2.49
1.66
1.24
1.00

Final Drive 
2.93

Listed Curb Weight
3285 lbs. 

EDIT: 0-60 6.4 seconds

330i ZHP
Power/Torque
235 @ 5900
222 @ 3500

Gear Ratios
?

Final Drive 
3.07 

Listed Curb Weight
?

EDIT: 0-60 5.9 seconds

E36 M3/4 
Power/Torque
240 @ 6000
236 @ 3800

Gear Ratios
4.21
2.49
1.66
1.24
1.00

Final Drive 
3.23

Listed Curb Weight
3175

EDIT: 0-60 5.7 seconds

EDIT: Source for all data is BMWNA, either the web site (for the 330), the promotional materials (330 ZHP), or some old brochures I have in my "library" (M3). 

Discuss.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Discuss. *


 The M3 will have an slight advantage in a straight line, but I would bet on the 330 at the track


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

JST said:


> *Discuss. *


Makes it very difficult to buy a used sports car with an unknown past and no warranty (used e36 M3).

But I bet the road feel differences remain. It will be interesting to see how much they did with the suspension and if it makes a big difference in over all fun factor.

Anybody have the 18" wheel option that can comment on their spare? Full size? Mini spare?

mbr129, the mini spare is a very small wheel, typically with many bolt holes in it so a company like gm can fit it to their entire product line. It's cheap, saves space, weighs less, and is pretty much worthless for anything other than to get you to a gas stations for a flat repair. BMW's and other high performance cars typically have not used them b/c the space saver spare wheel is not big enough to clear the brakes on our cars.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

But now we have a brand new generation of mini-spares expressly designed to clear the calipers. A full size spare is an option with the Touring.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Agree with all that's been posted. Jon, you and the people on this board helped me decide to buy a BMW, and will probably be responsible for getting another one. Despite living in NY, I will probably buy from you next time (I tried last time, but it didn't work out with my ED order and timing). If I was soley at the mercy of BMWNA and my local incompetent dealers, It would have been harder to convince myself to buy a BMW. Please, keep up the good work.

BMWNA, when will you realize that sites like this help keep you in business?! Instead of criticizing Jon, you should pay him as a consultant to train your generally incompetent dealerships in the product they sell and in customer service. Items like the one Jon posted SHOULD be downloadable in the Owner's Circle, btw.

Here's an example of the incompetence, ignorance and/or indifference displayed by most of your dealers:
http://bmwdarien.com/frameset2.asp?LINK=UsedCars&MAIN=Used_vehicle_search

A front wheel drive 323? Sign me up!! :tsk:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *The M3 will have an slight advantage in a straight line, but I would bet on the 330 at the track  *


The M3 is better on paper in every number that matters: 0-60, power, torque, weight... and it has a real LSD. 
What makes you bet on the 330?


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

thanks jon for sticking your neck out once again! :thumbup:


----------

